# Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hallo 
Nach Pc Abstinenz (xbox 360) bin ich jetzt wieder voll beim PC 
Tja...
Ich wollte etwas aufrüsten.
alsooo

Prozessor
momentan E5200 @3.5 GHZ (1.2 Volt) 
Soll werden  i5-2320

Grafikkarte
Momentan Hd 4850 512 mb (wie ich sie geliebt habe so ne geile P/L war des damals )                
Soll werden  Anfangs 6950 dann aber aufgrund budget zu ner 6850 umgewandelt
weitere Grund:Ich will kein neues Netzteil kaufen

Netzteil 
Momentan:Hm,weiss ich nicht mehr so genau... Enermax 82 pro 420 oder 425 Watt glaube ich^^
Das müsste noch reichen oder? ich meine Cpu hat 30 watt mehr tpd als mein E5200 aber der war ja doch stark übertaktetr,das sollte sich zumindest ausgleichen oder? Die 6850 verbraucht nur 15 watt mehr als meine 4850
Reichtdas noch? wenn nicht dann kann ichs vergessen weil auch noch ein neues nt sprengt das budget total 

Mainboard
Momentan MSI P35 Neo 
Soll werden: Asrock P67 Pro3 SE
Hat alles was ich brauche^^''


Arbeitsspeicher:
Momentan: 4 Gb ddr2 von Adata 
Soll werden: Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
1x oder 2x weiss ich nicht.
Habe ein 32 Bit Vista also machen 8GB keinen unterschied zu 4 GB
Will aber erst beim nächsten Update umsteigen auf 64 bit.
Dann kann ich ja immer noch eins nachkaufen 

CPU Kühler
Momentan Freezer 7 Pro @ Maximum Drehzahl 
Soll werden Alpenfoehn Brocken
Passt der aufs Mainboard/ ins Gehäuse?

Gehäuse
Sharkoon Rebel 9 economy, alter Knabe 

Festplatten
2x SATA2
1x SATA3 (kommt in den nächsten Tagen an  )

So,passt das alles so zusammen?
Kann nicht einen cent mehr ausgeben da ich schon etwas überzogen habe (und die Versandkosten ignoriere ich gekonnt )

Danke schonmal 

Spiele auf nem 19 Zoll in 1440*900, keine Größerer geplant


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Niemand? 
Möchte heute Abend nämlich bestellen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Als CPU den i5 3450, Board das ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Grafikkarte vielleicht eher die Sapphire. Beim RAM vielleicht den DDR3 1600. Ohne OC Möglichkeit reicht auch der EKL Sella


----------



## Valnarr (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wegen der Graka kannste dir einfach mal die hier noch anschauen Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-17-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet zwar etwas mehr aber in Sachen P/L ist sie Top! Und dein NT müsste das auch verkraften.  

Sonst kommt es drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest. Du kannst deine vorgeschlagene CPU schon kaufen, in Sachen Gaming ist sie sehr gut noch dabei, aber Zukunftssicherer wäre ein 4Kerner wie ihn der Dr Bakterius gepostet hat.  
http://geizhals.de/680974


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ist seiner auch. Ich würde als Händler ja eher Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand nehmen dagegen ist Alternate eher die Apotheke


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Habe den Korb jetzt schon bei HW versand 
Leider sprengt die Saphire 6870 mein budget -.-
Aber die Powercolor 6870 Ist im angebot und kostet nur 20 euro mehr als die 6850 
Kann ich die nehmen?
Was ist der nachteil zur Saphire 6850?

So aktueller warenkorb.
Bitte um weiter Kommentare, ihr seid klasse 

Artikel-Nr. HV202ASVDE	
entfernen
Arctic Silver V, Wärmeleitpaste 1ml	
sofort lieferbar	
4,99 €

4,99 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1132RQDE	
entfernen
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX	
sofort lieferbar	
77,82 €

77,82 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20Y345DE	
entfernen
Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155	
sofort lieferbar	
172,35 €

172,35 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20CO99DE	
entfernen
4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9	
sofort lieferbar	
21,85 €

21,85 €
Artikel-Nr. HV30AP26DE	
entfernen
Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel	
sofort lieferbar	
16,78 €

16,78 €
Artikel-Nr. HV0457906401DE	
entfernen
Sonderposten: Powercolor HD6870 1024MB Dual-DVI/HD1M2I5	
Einzelstück	
131,64 €

131,64 €
Warenkorb merken

Warenkorb löschen




Finanzierungsbeträge im Überblick
Bestellwert 425,43 € + Versandkosten + 4,99 € = Finanzierungsbasis 430,42 €


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich würde sagen der Unterschied ist die Lautstärke, und die Karte ist keine Neuware ( möglicherweise eine Austauschkarte bzw die wurde reapriert und dürfte wohl nur 12Monate Garantie haben ). Die WLP extra wäre nicht nötig da bei denKühlern welche dabei ist. Der XMS 3 hat 1,65V, daher anderen nehmen mit 1,5V


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Update: WLP & ram rausgeworfen dafür den ram im post drüber reingenommen

Karte ist keine Neuware ? 
Nee dann mag ich nicht 

Achja hier: Besonderheiten dieses Einzelstücks: • Gebrauchsspuren • Komplettes Zubehör fehlt • Verpackung: ohne OVP

hm -.-

nee dann schau ich mir nochmal die SP an


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

zum RAM: sobald du ein 64bit system hast, würde ich 8 GB empfehlen  aber kannst du dann ja auch nachkaufen, oder schon kaufen und in die ecke legen, oder solange dein meerschweinchen damit spielen lassen ... 

ne moment, letzteres besser doch nicht


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich tu das Budget jetzt überziehen aber jetzt keinen cent mehr^^
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1024...+DDR5,+2+x+MINI-DP,+2+x+DVI,+1+x+HDMI.article

Das Spiel bei der Saphire mag ich nicht haben daher lohnen sich die 20 euro mehr nicht 

Was haltet ihr von dieser hier?
Mehr geht wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Die XFX ist i.O.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ohh nein -.-

Stella grade oof gegangen -.-


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Der Boxed reicht völlig. Oder du nimmst den Cooler Master Hyper TX3.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Welche cpu kühler (bitte nicht zu teuer) könnt ihr empfehlen?
also sockel 1155,bei Hardware versand und sofort lieferbar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Müßte auch gehen mit der Karte, ich kann nix genaueres dazu sagen ( man kann nicht alles kennen ). Der Coolermaster Hyper TX sollte da auch reichen wie vielleicht auch der Xigmatek Loki


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/55674/Cooler+Master+Hyper+TX+3+EVO+-+Intel+AMD.article
den? sieht gut aus,dann nehme ich den


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Den kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Soweit nix mehr OOF geht (-.-) ist das hier das Resultat:

Summe: 	
442,99 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1132RQDE	
entfernen
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX	
sofort lieferbar	
77,82 €

77,82 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20Y345DE	
entfernen
Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155	
sofort lieferbar	
172,35 €

172,35 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20CD70DE	
entfernen
4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24	
sofort lieferbar	
25,25 €

25,25 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1031FUDE	
entfernen
XFX RADEON HD 6870 900M 1GB DDR5, 2 x MINI-DP, 2 x DVI, 1 x HDMI	
sofort lieferbar	
150,62 €

150,62 €
Artikel-Nr. HV30CM34DE	
entfernen
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD	
sofort lieferbar	
16,95 €

DANKE an alle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dann viel Spass damit


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wenn es ins Budget passt würde ich gleich 2x4GB RAM kaufen. Kostet 20€ mehr.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Habe es erst jetzt gelesen, Ist der Loki leiser als der CM ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Leiser wohl eher weniger, manche quaken ja bei Xigmatek Kühlern  wobei ich selbst immer Glück hatte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
vs
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Der TX3 ist besser.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Okay dann bleibt das setup so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das Glas Bier macht den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Glas Bier macht den Kohl nicht fett.



ne, aber anstatt des kohles schmeckt es besser


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

VIlleicht schaffe ich es ein dahrlehnen von meinen eltern zu bekommen 

hehe dann gibts ne 7970 von club 3d und ein neues netzteil 

Sch*** auf das Budget 

Wünscht mir Glück!

Wenn nicht bleibts beim Setup


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Eine 7950 täte es da sicherlich auch. Immer schönmit dem Kopf unterhalb der Wolken bleiben. Wo so ein Darlehen ja den Vortel hat das kein Vogelhändler kommt bei einer ausbleibenden Rate und man sich die Zinsen spart


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Würde nie bei nem fremdem leihen  (ausser fürn haus oder so verstehst schon )

Klar würde ne 7950 auch reichen aber wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich hätte in dem Fall daher eine K CPU + Z 77 Board genommen + Kühler damit man OC Potenzial hat.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Nee so viel kann ich mir auch wieder nicht leihen 
Ist sogar unwahrscheinlich dass ich das ich die 79XX überhaupt bekomme.


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Schlachtplan...

Ja Mama (betonung auf Mama und nicht mom ), wenn ich jetzt da die von 150 euro nehme muss ich die doch wieder so schnell auswechseln und ingesamt wird das nachher teurer (das argument das wird teurer 10x ausführen damit sichs einbrennt)

Nachher bleibt zurück:
401 euro is besser und billiger als 150 euro 

Mal schaun,in der nächsten werbepause dann


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

viel glück


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Du brauchst kein neues OS zu kaufen Vista keys 32 gehen auch auf 64Bit selbe version. Updates gehen bis 2017


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> viel glück


 
Danke 

Nt wird wieder ein enermax...
Ich finde die jut^^


----------



## coroc (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wirst es brauchen


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oh ja 7970 ...


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

S geht los :S


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Junge junge das war ne Diskussion...

Wir bedanken uns für Ihre Bestellung per Vorkasse!
Leisten Sie die Zahlung bitte per Überweisung ausschließlich auf eines der nachfolgend genannten Bankkonten, auch wenn Ihnen weitere
unserer Konten bekannt sind.

Kreditinstitut Deutsche Postbank AG Dortmund
Empfängername:	hardwareversand.de GmbH
Empfänger Konto-Nr.:	 731239469
BLZ:	 44010046
Betrag:	 838,53 EUR
Verwendungszweck:	 
für internationalen Zahlungsverkehr:
B.I.C. S.W.I.F.T.:	 PBNKDEFF
IBAN Nr:	 DE73440100460731239469

               oder

Kreditinstitut Sparkasse Soest
Empfängername:	hardwareversand.de GmbH
Empfänger Konto-Nr.:	 50014018
BLZ:	 41450075
Betrag:	* 838,53 EUR*
Verwendungszweck:	 V1927019-1511881
für internationalen Zahlungsverkehr:
B.I.C. S.W.I.F.T.:	 WELADED1SOS
IBAN Nr:	 DE30414500750050014018

...

 YEAAAH GEIL!!!

Ne Hd 7970 von Club 3D JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Boah is das ein geiler scheiss 

Yeah absoluter hammer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Triple Post, wenn das mal keine Belohnung gibt von der Rennleitung. Dann gibt es bei euch für die nächsten Monate wohl nur Wasser und trocken Brot. Was ist es denn jetzt alles geworden?


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Artikel	Stückpreis	Menge	Preis
Summe:	828,54 €
Versandkosten per DHL-Normalversand:	 9,99 €
Gesamtsumme:	838,53 €
4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24
Nr. HV20CD70DE	25,25 €	1	25,25 €
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
Nr. HV1132RQDE	81,59 €	1	81,59 €
Club 3D Radeon HD 7970, 3072MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7970, PCI- Express
Nr. HV1034DWDE	410,88 €	1	410,88 €
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
Nr. HV30CM34DE	16,95 €	1	16,95 €
Enermax Liberty Eco II 720W
Nr. HVR720ELDE	121,52 €	1	121,52 €
Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
Nr. HV20Y345DE	172,35 €	1	172,35 €


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

alter, kauf dir DRINGEND mehr RAM  

ansonsten ein nettes system    aber 720W reichen dicke ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sagte ich schon. Kauf dir 2x4GB RAM. Kostet keine 50€.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sagte ich schon. Kauf dir 2x4GB RAM. Kostet keine 50€.


 
bei dem system wären auch mehr als 8GB nicht überdimensioniert ... je nachdem, wie er es gut in channel-modes reinkriegt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Da hätte ich aber mehr RAM genommen und beim Netzteil hätten 500W mehr als gereicht. Das System würde ca 360W im Worst Case verbraten. Da wäre das K Modell + Z77 Board mit drin gewesen


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jaa,aber passt schon. das ganze war ja ne verzweiflungsaktion 
Und wer weiss villeicht brauche ich die leistung für crossfire


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich geh Sonntag eine Kerze für dich stiften in der Kirche, wenn ich dieses seltsame Gebäude finde


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

selbst für crossfire würden 600 W reichen ... aber egal  

aber bestell bitte ernsthaft mehr RAM, das tut doch so echt weh    3GB video-ram und 4GB normaler .... 

demnächst leiht sich die cpu RAM bei der gpu, nicht mehr anders rum


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Und dann noch W7 64...
Aber ich habe keine lust die ganzen programme nochmal neu zu installieren -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Und dann noch W7 64...
> Aber ich habe keine lust die ganzen programme nochmal neu zu installieren -.-


 
also win7 pro 64 bit mit sp1 gibbet auf ebay <50€ ...  
tja, das mit den neuinstallationen ist bei mir auch imemr so, das system ist zwar schnell gemacht, aber bis ich mit dem rest durch bin, dauerts bei mir 2 tage (muss bei meinem vista auch für jeden quak treiber installieren ...  bald kommt win 7, dann kann ich auch endlich die nvidia und die ati karte zusammen laufen lassen


----------



## Nickles (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

hrhrhr 

So ich geh pennen und träume von meiner HD 7970 

Einfach nur goil


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen Teilnehmer dieses threads ganz lieb bedanken, werde bei jedem Start an euch denken 

So,ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen.
Habe im Leben nicht gedacht dass ich mal ne high end grafikkarte haben würde.


Werdegang 
Onboard schrott 
HD 2400 Pro sweetie du 
HD 2600 XT  Crysis auf mittel rocks 
HD 4850 512 M Boah war das geil im P/L crysis auf high
HD 7970 wirde der absolute Hamma 

*Weitere Fragen:*
1)Das Mb unterstützt USB 3.0
Nun,reicht das oder müssen die Steckplätze am Gehäuse auch USB 3.0 kompatibel sein?
Da das Rebel 9 vor erscheinen von USB 3.0 gekauft wurde hats nix in der Richtung^^

2)Ich habe ja nun 1x4 Gb ram. Ist das eigentlich schlimm,verliert man da sehr viel leistung weil man nicht dieses Dual slot dingsda hat?^^

3)Wechsel des MB...
Dazu muss ich euch die Vorgschichte erzählen.
Es fing alles mit einer 500 euro aldi pc an (onboard schrott graka und X2 5000+ sowie 1 GB ram )
WINDOWS VISTA 32 Bit vorinstalliert
Dann kamen wechsel ...
Dann habe ich beim zurücksetzen des Bios mein K9A2CF geschrottet x)!
Damals habe ich dann das MSI P35 NEO und den E5200 gekauft.
So,ab dem ersten einschalten des System mit dem neuen MB+Intel prozzi nervt Vista bis heute mit
Die Echtheit dieser Windows Kopie wurde noch nicht bestätigt 

Ich konnte diesen Key nirgends finden,heute gehe ich davon aus dass er auf dem Gehäuse des Aldi PCs drauf war,was natürlich schon längst verschrottet wurde 

Übrig habe ich hier (vielleicht könnt ihr was damit anfangen)
Application & support-Disc
Recovery Disk Windows vista home premium support for these products is provided by MEDION AG This dvd contains the 32 bit operating system
Recovery Disk Microsoft Works 9.0 support for these products is provided by MEDION AG This dvd contains the 32 bit operating system
Microsoft windows vista windows any time upgrade this disc contains 32 bit software only
Dann noch was mit math 3.0, da ist hinten ein serial drauf,bei den anderen nix...


Hm,da geht wohl nicht oder?
Ist es im Rahmen der Privatkopie erlaubt eine gekrackte Version von Windows vista 64 bit zu holen?
meine die 32bit ist bezahlt und ein Upgrade auf 64 wäre kostenlos...
Weiss da jemand bescheid?


4)ich habe Programme auf einer 2ten festplatte installiert, also wirklich installiert, nicht irgendwelche foto/musik/filme...
Was passiert wenn ich die erste platte 8mit Windows)formatiere,dann das neue OS drauf tu und dann normal starte?
Denke mal dann funktionieren  die Programme auf der 2ten platte nicht mehr oder?
Was müsste dann gemacht werden?


5)so erstmal Szenario ich tu die neuen Sachen erstmal einbauen ohne neues OS aufzusetzen oder so, was muss ich beachten?
Habe den aktuellsten ati Treiber drauf der mir für die 4850 angeboten wurde.
Muss ich den vorher deinstallieren oder nicht?
Sonst noch was worauf ich achten muss? Also wenn ich jetzt die neuen Sachen einbaue?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

jaja, so nen werdegang hat vermutlich jeder von uns  nur dass ich noch nicht ganz bei high-end angekommen bin ...


1: es ist zwar an sich der gleiche anschluss, aber irgendwas wurde dennoch verändert, das gehäuse muss ausrücklich usb3 unterstützen. 
da man usb 3 eig. nur für festplatten braucht, reichen aber mMn auch die paar stecker hinten. vorne hab ich auch nur 4x usb2 und ein eSata.

2: naja, schlimm ist eher dass du so wenig hast   und wenn du zwei riegel hast, ist dualchannel schon etwas flotter. aber auch ohne wäre es schön, wenn du noch nen riegel kaufst 

3: tja, also wenn du nen legalen key hast, ist es nicht direkt illegal, ihn mit einem gecrackten system zu verwenden, solange du ihn nur einmal verwendest und es das passende system ist (auch gleich distribution, also homepremium/pro/...).  aber wenn du den key weggeschmissen hast, wird dir das wenig bringen oder?  naja, meine empfehlung ist win 7 pro von ebay ...

4: installierte programme werden vermutlich nicht mehr laufen, da sie meist nicht nur was entpacken und die ordner und dateien anlegen, sondern auch registry-einträge schreiben. also neu installieren. 

5: bei einzelnen komponenten die getauscht werden, ist es prinzipiell möglich, dass system weiter zu nutzen. bei nem kompletttausch wird das so erstmal nicht mehr funktionieren, insbesondere bei neuem mainboard ... 
du kannst windows so umbauen lassen, dass es auf jeder hardware läuft. es sucht dann bei jedem start aufs neue alle treiber ... 

das beste ist und bleibt aber, das system neu aufzusetzen. wird weniger probleme geben und deutlich schneller sein.  alles andere ist höchstens als notlösung für datenrettungen oder sonstwas sinnvoll, aber keine dauerhafte lösung!


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Okay.
Hmmmmmm.....Also  für win7 habe ich definitiv keine kneten mehr, bin schon 400 euro in den schulden 
Daher die idee mit vista 64 bit...
Menno wieso muss ich so ne ******** sein 

Neu installation geht ja dann auch nicht weil ich ja keinen Key habe hahaha toll -.-

Edit: Per google finde ich aber einige stimmen die sagen dass es heutzutage kein problem wäre das os nicht neu aufzusetzen bei sys wechsel...

Hm,naja löst das 64 bit so oder so nicht


Oo
bei chip gibts win7 legal zum download^^
aber ist das hier dann legal? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W44JfDVmrYs
Hab keine lust im knast zu landen und meine 7970 nicht in aktion erleben zu können^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dein derzeitiges system kannste per backup wieder einspielen auf einen andere HDD oder klonen auif eine andere HDD.
damit geht das für lau Free Download Magic Partition Manager freeware: EaseUS Partition Manager, Disk & Partition Copy and Partition Recovery Software. English sollte man können. partiton copy funktion.
damit geht es auch clonezilla ist aber etwas schwerer zu nutzen. Clonezilla - Downloads


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Da du Vista 32 besitzt kannst dir einen Datenträger mit Vista 64 besorgen. Also keine Ferkelversion sondern eine Kopie eines reguären Datenträgers


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

jo habe ich zum download mit updatedisk. dauert aber ein bizchen bis die 11,6Gb runtergeladen sind, filehoster
Und wehe einer behauptet das wäre illegal. Ist es nämlich nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



byaliar schrieb:


> Und wehe einer behauptet das wäre illegal. Ist es nämlich nicht



nöö, solange du nen legalen, nur einmal genutzten key nimmst ... können die dir höchstens ankreiden, dass ein datenträger weniger produziert wurde  aber da MS ja mittlerweile selbst etwas nachlässig mit der mitlieferung von datenträgern umgeht, habe ich auch keine ethischen oder sonstwelchen bedenken


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Öhm was?
Was muss ich tun um was zu kriegen?
ich habs jetzt 3 mal gelesen und ich verstehs nicht 

Also ich kann da die 64 bit version runterladen oder was?
Wie hdd klonen?
Wieso denn das jetzt?



Da du Vista 32 besitzt kannst dir einen Datenträger mit Vista 64 besorgen. Also keine Ferkelversion sondern eine Kopie eines reguären Datenträgers
Was meinst du mit besorgen?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Meinen Winkey bekommt niemand


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wer sagte das denn jetzt?

ich verstehe gar nichts mehr


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dank byaliar habe ich meinen key auslesen können.
Mein windows ist aktiviert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



> Da du Vista 32 besitzt kannst dir einen Datenträger mit Vista 64 besorgen. Also keine Ferkelversion sondern eine Kopie eines reguären Datenträgers
> Was meinst du mit besorgen?


Eine Kopie eines OEM Datenträgers von einem Kumpel oder wer auch immer eine bereistellen will


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

achsooo
Oder einfach ne iso brennen.
Nachher besitze ich die Disc des freundes ja sowieso nicht.
Wo liegt denn dann der unterschied?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wenn dein Kumpel dämlich genug wäre könntest du ihm die Koipe unterjubeln. Es geht ja nur darum das es keine versaute Version ist, und Retail dürfte wegen der Seriennummer nicht passen. Hatte so etwas schon öfters gemacht, da es seit geraumer Zeit auch Rechner gibt wo man nur eine Recovery auf dem Rechner hat. Eine Lizenz besitzt du ja durch dem Aufkleber mit der Serial


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hm,ich tu einfach mal die neue HW installieren und dann schau ich weiter 

Wenn wieder etwas geld da ist gibts gleich win7 da spare ich mir die ganzen anderen sachen hihi 

Edit: wie soll ich jetzt die Wartezeit verbringen? :O
Morgen mittag  letztes abi examen dann habe ich ferien (hoffentlich lebenslange )

Will sagen ich habe nix zu tun :O
Ich kann doch nicht so lange auf den kalender/die Uhr schaun :O

Benchmarks glotzen habe ich durch :wub:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Mußt du wissen, ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

oha, in welchem fach gabs denn nachprüfung?  oder wohnst du in nem bundesland, wo der termin normal ist?

weißt du was ich immer mache? die rare zeit ohne pc nutzen, um mich um freunde und hobbies zu kümmern, die damit nix zu tun haben


----------



## Nickles (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Luxemburg,seit 1945 Kein Bundesland mehr 

Nee Nachprüfungen gabs noch keine.
Die könnten noch kommen.
Morgen kommt das letzte ''erst examen'' ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

achso na dann  viel glück   welches fach denn?


----------



## Nickles (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

So bin wieder da.
Letztes examen 
Politische wirtschaft.
Als erster abgegeben - alles auswendig dahingeknallt und der mathe anteil dürfte auch richtig sein 
1.0


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

wie jetzt ?  

STREEEEBEEERR!!       

wer soviel zeit für schule hat, widmet doch seinem pc zu wenig zeit!


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hoffentlich nerve ich euch nicht langsam 

Also,ich habe gestern ati tray tools in der neuesten stable Version installiert und das funktioniert soweit super 
Bietet mir mehr Optionen als das CCC,verbraucht weniger Ressourcen (gefühlt),ist einfach praktischer.
Nun,soll ich das CCC deinstallieren?
Brauche es ja nicht mehr.
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich meine HD 7970 einbaue?
Wird das mit den tray tools funktionieren?
Oder soll ich die besser vorher deinstallieren,ccc drauf lassen und erstmal so starten um möglich Fehlerquellen bei Problemen auszuschließen?
Immerhin ist ccc ja das offizielle...
Wie siehts mit treibern aus?
habe vor 7-10 Tagen das neueste was mir von ati vorgeschlagen wurde gesaugt und installiert.
Gabs da für die Hd4850 einen stopp,also dass da nicht mehr die aktuellste version runtergeladen wird?
In dem Fall muss ich ja einen neuen runterladen...

Schon mal viele Dank an alle die antworten


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Lass das CCC mal drin. Das gehört zum Treiber.


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Und ati tray tools deinstallieren oder nicht?
was ist nun mit dem Treiber?

Edit: yihaa,gls war grade hier 
Paket von caseking mit 2TB festplatte !


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Was hat das ATI Tray Tool mit dem CCC zu tun?


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Kommen die beide nicht in Konflikt?

So fp ist drinne,aus der kombination von Grobmotoriker und Choleriker naja, GRRR

So,natürlich wird sie nicht angezeigt und ich bekomm nen kleinen Wutanfall 

Bisschen gegooglet ah okay initialisieren.
GPT oder MBR?
Hm da finde ich keine eindeutige AW drauf.
Was soll ich tun?
Is ne FP mit 2TB und Os ist Vista 32.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Habe mich für mbr entschieden.
Was nun? einfaches,übergreifendes oder strip volume?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Bis 2 TB funktioniert MBR. Daher würde ich das verwenden.


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jup habe ich 
Haber mich  für ein einfaches Volume entschieden.
Scheint jetzt alles nötige gemacht zu sein


----------



## Nickles (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Menno 
Mittwoch ging geld ein und immer noch nicht versendet son sch ...
Und ich sitz hier auf glühenden kohlen


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

hehe kenne ich ...   meine heißerwarteten lüfter sind nun nach 7 wochen (!!!!) endlich unterwegs  

(2x 14cm Enermax TB Apollish in Blau)


----------



## Nickles (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

WAS?
ICH SOLL 7 WOCHEN WARTEN?
Dann wird noch heute storniert Oo

Edit:ich seh grade auf der website (kam nicht per mail)
Ihre Ware wurde kommissioniert.

aha, öhm


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Schau einfach nach wie es bei deiner Lieferung aussieht. Vielleicht klappt es ja schon Morgen oder am Montag.


----------



## Nickles (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Naja heute war ein tag zu viel


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

tjaja ...  leider lässt es sich halt oft nicht abschätzen    meine restlichen teile wurde auch immer flott geliefert, nur bei den lüftern ... grrr...


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich habe noch den hier in meinem HW lager entdeckt Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Chipsatz-Kühler » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler 

Sieht geil aus,passt das ding auf das mB?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Könnte schon sein, dass das passt. Ist aber genauso sinnfrei wie sowas hier: EKL Alpenföhn Ram(m)bock (84000000016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Außerdem soll die Halterung ziemlich doof sein  Daher würde ich das nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Lass stecken den Kühler, braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

SO EIN SCHEISS EYYYYY

wir beziehen uns auf dem Auftrag 1502469762 vom 04.06.2012 und informieren Sie, dass der Artikel Enermax Liberty Eco II 720W nicht mehr vorrätig ist.

ICH WILL ALLES SO SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH

Ps:okay dann lass ich den sein.
Bin eh grade am kochen, wenn das heute nicht versendet wird grrr 

hab denen gesagt sie sollen mir das 625 watt reintun hauptsache die verschicken das heute

Mann das jetzt schon eine woche 
Und ich dachte am freitag (letzte woche) wäre alles da


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sei froh  Was willst Du mit einem 720 Watt Netzteil? Die Mikrowelle mit anschließen? Außerdem ist die Effizienz bei dem Netzteil bei niedriger Auslastung Gülle.


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Froh?
wenn dadurch länger dauert isses mir egal obs drölftausend oder 600 watt sind -.-
Hätte bei caseking bestellen sollen
1)die versenden am 2ten tag
2)die versenden mit gls
3)gls kostet weniger
4)gls braucht nur 2, dhl 4 tage
DHL = dauert halt länger...
5)wenns da steht dasses da is isses auch da^^''
Naja weiss ichs beim nächsten mal

Edit: ich sehr grade dass beim 625 watt modu steht.
Ist dass ein Modulares oder was? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sei froh das es nicht per Herpes ähh Hermes verschickt wird. Soll ja der Götterbote sein aber ist mit Abstand der langsamste Versender den ich kennenlernen durfte. Sitzheizung, Eierkocher, Korngebläse oder was? Das Netzteil ist doch wirklich arg übertrieben, da kann sogar Muttis Fernseher im Notfall mitlaufen


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Leute,es ist mir egal, versteht ihr das mal? 

Ich will einfach dass der neue Prozzi/graka bei mir werkeln,und zwar JETZT 

Edit: ganz toll jetzt klick ich alle 10 sekunden auf mail akutalisieren -.-'''


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Also bei mir hat DHL bis jetzt immer auch nur 2 Tage gebraucht 

Ja, das ist modular, aber wieso nimmst Du nicht ein be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM 480W?


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ja du wohnst ja auch in Deutschland 

AAAH Ich fang nicht an jetzt irgendwas anders zu suchen 

Ich will die Teile und zwar gestern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ja du wohnst ja auch in Deutschland
> 
> AAAH Ich fang nicht an jetzt irgendwas anders zu suchen
> 
> Ich will die Teile und zwar gestern



Ganz ruhig junger Padawan, dein Tag wird kommen. Im Schnitt hatte ich bei DHL auch immer nach 2 Tagen das Paket vom Parkett, obwohl auch schon zweimal es doch um die 5 Tage dauerte


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wieso verwendest Du nicht erstmal Dein jetziges Netzteil weiter?

Ich such mal für Dich : 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks Mann, war das anstrengend


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich bin nächste woche mittwoch ausser lande 
Ich kann imo nix machen weil ich nichts in low grafik spielen will wo ichs doch auf bald in outmaxed spielen kann 

Totale Zeitverschwendung hoch 10 hier 

menno ey -.-

Softy sei ruhig... ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

also bei mir wurde der neue pc anfang der klausurphase geliefert   war klasse ...   

ich habe die ersten beiden klausuren nichts gelernt und die nacht davor fast durchgemacht, die restlichen sind wegen OC-experimenten und exzessiven zocken ähnlich gut vorbereitet worden ...   naja am ende hats trotzdem gepasst, aber es war schon suboptimal


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

VERSENDET YAAAA
Aber 6 kilogramm Oo

hätt ich jetzt ni gedacht
Edit ******** die adresse ist falsch da steht nichts von luxemburg 

Ich geh mich dann mal umbringen


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

joar, 6KG können schonmal sein ...  

ein gutes gehäuse wiegt einiges, und ein dickes netzteil ebenfalls. außerdem sind manche cpu-kühler mächtig schwer 


mein pc kam in zwei paketen mit insgesamt 13,6KG     mittlerweile sollte er dann gute 14Kg wiegen ...


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Der Fehler scheint in deren mail system zu sein,das schreibt nix von Lu,dhl schon DHL Sendungsverfolgung

YIPIIIEE 
Mir fällt grade auf dass ich denen ja dann 10 euro trinkgeld gegeben habe  (Nt differenz)

Egal jetzt sind sie untwerwegs, auch die 7970 


wenn ich recht überlege ist das modulare auf grund des modul features besser als das vorherige 
Doch Panik hat mir die Sache dennoch beschert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Mein letztes Gehäuse alleine wog schon 16 kilo.
Na dann wird da doch was draus, dann kannst du den Strick wieder sichern und entladen


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Soviel wiegt fast schon meine Grafikkarte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Softy schrieb:


> Soviel wiegt fast schon meine Grafikkarte



Was willst du damit, du zockst doch nicht, und nimm mal den Pflasterstein runter


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

sonst kriegt dein MB noch einen Durchhänger
Mein Gehäuse hat 15kg gewogen


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

690? so schnell,die is doch noch neu oder ? 
Geil 

Na dann wird da doch was draus, dann kannst du den Strick wieder sichern und entladen
!


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> 690? so schnell,die is doch noch neu oder ?
> Geil


 

Ja, die GTX690 ist vor ein paar Wochen rausgekommen, eine wirklich sehr geile Karte


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

also ich habe grade was viel geileres: ich habe meine 6850 auf 930Mhz (müsste noch weiter gehen)  und mit meiner alten 9800gt unterstützt  wie geil das in physX spielen eifnach ist ....


----------



## Nickles (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Du mit deinen kleinen Karte hier  
Nee,nurn scherz


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

hast du genau geguckt ?   mein aktuelles OC-experiment von ATI als hauptkarte und meine alte geforce als physX    Die kombi machts


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Willst mir doch net sagen dass diese Kombi schneller als ne 7970 ist 

Is aber auch egal 

Mit wie vielen Lans hast du die 2t Karte denn angebunden?
Habe hier dann noch einen mechanischen PCI express 2.0 x16 Steckplatz der aber nur mit x4 angebunden ist...
aber 2.0 mit 4 angebunden ist wie 1.0 mit 8 angebunden gell?
Für Physix dürfte das reichen oder?
Eigentlich intressiert mich das kein Meter,brauche nur ne ausrede um ne Graka zu kaufen und zwei im Rechner zu haben 

Edit:
Google sagt mir immer kombi Ati/nvidia geht gar net.
Öhm?

Edit 2:scheint mit neueren Versionen doch zu klappen 
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517648
Hardware-Voraussetzungen PhysX:
Nvidia Grafikkarte ab Geforce 8 und alle Modelle(Desktop und Laptop) darüber, also:
8400, 8500, 8600, 8800 -> 
9400,9500, 9600, 9800, 9800 GX2-> 
G100, GT 120, GT 130, GTS 150 ->
205, 210, G 210, GT 220, GT 240, GTS 240, GTS 250 ->GTX 260-192 65nm, GTX 260-192 55nm, GTX 260-216 65nm, GTX 260-216 55nm, GTX 275, GTX 280, GTX 285, GTX 295, GTX 295 single PCB Version -> 
310, 315, GT 320, GT 330, GT 340 -> 
GT 420, GT 430, GT 440, GTS 450 ->GTX 460, GTX 465, GTX 470, GTX 480-> 
-> GT 520, GT 530, GT 545, GTX 550 Ti, GTX 560, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 570, GTX 580, GTX 590-> 
Auch Onboardgrafik (Desktop und Laptop) ist PhysX fähig, allerdings sind dann nur niedrige oder mittlere PhysX Details drin: Onboardchips wieder ab GF8: 8100, 8200, 8300; 9100, 9200, 9300, 9400

Die sind da markiert was gut genug ist und was nicht.
Interessant wäre nun ob das Absolut reicht oder man die Kraft der 2ten Karte in Abhängigkeit zur Kraft der Hauptkarte auswählen muss oder nicht.
Weiss da jemand ne Antwort drauf?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Eine extra Karte für PhysX halte ich für sinnfrei, weil nur wenige Spiele PhysX unterstützen, und der Stromverbrauch in keiner Relation zum Nutzen steht 

Wegen der lanes, welches Board hast Du gekauft? Ich bin grad zu faul zum zurückscrollen


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ja, das würde theoretisch gehen, der untere PCIe x16 Slot ist über die South Bridge angebunden, so hast Du weiterhin 16 lanes für die Grafikkarte.

Bei anderen Boards wäre die Aufteilung der lanes x8/x8, was aber auch nur ein paar % Performance kostet.

Ich würde aber auf eine PhysX Karte verzichten, bzw, wenn Du unbedingt PhysX haben willst, gleich eine nvidia Karte kaufen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Nein wenn du den 2ten PCIe Steckplatz nimmst und sli crossfire betreibst wird der 2te PCIE slot immer noch mit nur 4lanes angebunden und der Erste dann auch nur mit 8 Lanes
Das Mainboard ist wirklich für SLI crossfire unnütz, weil dieser PCIE X 16 Steckplatz komplett nutzlos ist.
Steckt was drin wird der PCIEx16 Haubtplatz nur mit 8 lanes versorgt (auch bei anderen geräten) und als Sli wird die Datenrate auch nicht größer als 4 lanes beim 2ten slot.
Das Mainboard ist für HTPC gedacht mit pcie SSD und kleiner Grafikkarte etwa HD6570 oder GT640.


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

mhm,dann net 

Ps: Das paket wurde immer noch nicht abgeholt 
Der strick krabelt wieder ausm Schrank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> mhm,dann net
> 
> Ps: Das paket wurde immer noch nicht abgeholt
> Der strick krabelt wieder ausm Schrank



Dann muß es aber wohl eine Schlange sein. Bleib ruhig, aufregen lohnt nicht man eh nix dagegen machen


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Ps: Das paket wurde immer noch nicht abgeholt
> Der strick krabelt wieder ausm Schrank


 

hach göttlich  

made my day


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

etwas hat sich jetzt doch getan 


> Di, 12.06.12 19:51 Uhr Bielefeld, DE Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.


 
Hab mir schon die nächsten Updates angeschaut  (kp wo das geld herkommen soll aber wird schon )
Prolimatech ist so schwer der macht mir angst -.-
aber dieser hier ist nur einen halben grade schlechter
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler
bis 220 watt tpd 
Mein i5 hat 77 gell? 
Na da wird das ding ja frieren


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Naja, das nun auch wieder nicht, du CPU Quäler...
Aber der ist echt schön


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ohje, in _*bielefeld*_ ???  

joar, der dark rock sollte so ziemlich alles kalt kriegen  

mach dir mal wegen dem gewicht keine sorgen, ich dachte auch erst mein lüfter würde das MB zerbrechen, aber die backplate macht das schon  

(beim casemod habe ich übrigens nen lüfter ohne backplate verbaut, da biegt sich das board ganz schön durch   )


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Idiotisch


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Idiotisch


 
Das geht auch netter gell? 

@Stryke7,was haste denn da schweres verbaut?


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

War auf den Luffi ohne Backplate bezogen


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ja,davon ging ich aus 


Kommt jetzt keinen Streit in meine  Geldschredder Thread


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ok, eine nicht sonderbar intelligente Idee, so besser?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

joar, das ist mir bewusst   aber irgendwie war man damals (ein am2-board) ja noch nicht so an große lüfter gewöhnt  
eigentlich ist es auch nur ein scythe big shuriken. aber die klemmen davon haben mächtig power  

wegen dem schweren kühler:  ich hab nen scythe grand kama cross ... der wiegt  750g. das ist schon nicht ohne, aber mit backplate und gut verschraubtem mainboard kein problem.


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



> Ok, eine nicht sonderbar intelligente Idee, so besser?



So ists gut 

-----
0.75kg? der dark wiegt 1.25,der prolli 2+ Oo
Kann ich beim dark eigentlich die lüfter wechseln?
Auf der Seite steht dazu nix -.-


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jau, würde ich nicht ohne bp versuchen, außer du willst grakas erschlagen...

Ach, hat der ein Hammer Design


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

naja, da kommen ja auch noch klammern, lüfter etc. zu. ich habe auch das gefühl, dass er schwerer ist, aber das war der wert von google ... 

ohne backplate kannst du nicht nur grakas erschlagen, sondern wirst dein board in stücke zerreißen   aber alle aktuellen boards haben eigentlich ne backplate montiert, soweit ich weiß. 

@coroc: auf welchen kühler bezog sichdas design jetzt?


----------



## Nickles (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass ich hier irgendwas ohne bp versuchen würde


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> @coroc: auf welchen kühler bezog sichdas design jetzt?


 
Auf den ohne Backplate von dir

b2T


----------



## Nickles (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Weiter gehts 


> Mi, 13.06.12 06:10 Uhr Köln, DE Die Auslandssendung wurde im Export-Paketzentrum bearbeitet


Sind das Beamten oder was?
Einen schritt pro tag Oo
Die teile liegen immer noch in deutschland rum


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Bevor der Strick kommt, ruf vorher dort an, und leite die Bestellung zu mir um


----------



## Nickles (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Den strick habe ich festgekettet allerdings wird der von stunde zu stunde stärker 

Edit:
<-----


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Den strick habe ich festgekettet allerdings wird der von stunde zu stunde stärker
> 
> Edit:
> <-----


 

 alter ...     du solltest komiker werden  

du kannst den strick übrigens bekämpfen, indem du geduld mit einem feuerzeug komibinierst. ersteres vertreibt den strick, letzteres fügt ihm böse wunden bei


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oder ein Messer zum durchschneiden und ein Lagerfauer...Das Zeugs brennt wie der Hammer


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

welche topic denn?   ist nicht die einzig übrige topic, dass er wartet?


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ok, Zeitvertreib könnte man das nennen...Oder Spammen


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Ok, Zeitvertreib könnte man das nennen...Oder Spammen


 kommt auf den betrachter an ...  ich finds lustig


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jopp, ist es auch, ich schalt mal nen gang zurück


----------



## Nickles (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Topic1: Hardware Zusammenstellung
Topic2: Wartezeit
<---Extra Topic

Achja,seit letztem update ist bei dhl immernoch nix passiert.
Nichtmal die sendungs nach luxemburg wurde vorbereitet...
Nächster Schritt	Die Auslands-Sendung wird für den Transport ins Zielland vorbereitet.
Ich hasse warten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ja das muss Schwer sein , das man durch die Eifel muss.


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Seit 28 stunden hat sich nix getan, ich bin schon am Kochen vor Wut.
Was für spacken -.-
GRRRRR 
Hätte ich bei caseking+gls bestellt wäre die waren letzt woche do-fr da gewesen 
MAAAn.
Jetzt kommts nimmer diese woche (Sa+so kommt in LU keiner)
Dann wids Montag 
also montag abends (da ich grob motoriker muss ich auch meinen Vater warten) wirds zusammengebaut,dann  einrichten usw dann isser tag vorbei.
Donnerstag gehts für 9 Tage ausser land
Dann habe ich also nur noch di+mi 
<-----So ich geh jetzt meinen Kumpel nutzen

EDIT:So sch**** das ding ist gerissen.
Habs 32 mal mit tesa geflickt aber das teil is immer gerissen -.-!
Jetzt muss ich doch warten 


edit2:
Davon abgesehen ergibt dass irgendwie keinen sinn
http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-pub...=de&idc=334989918874&rfn=&extendedSearch=true
also der schritt internationaler transport ist schon vorbei,trotzdem ist es laut status immernoch im export Zentrum 
Ich hasse dhl -.-

Nee echt jetzt ich so angep...
DPD 2 Tage
Gls 2-3 Tage
UPS 2-3 Tage
Deutsche post 3 Tage
Amazon dienst 2-3 Tage
TNT express italien-luxemburg 32 stunden
DHL 5+ Tage und des ist der teuerste von den aufgezählten 

Grrr -.-

Lol,unter empfänger informationen ist mein name nun nicht mehr zu sehen,da wird wohl noch irgendwas schief gegangen sein :@


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hättest gleich Hermes nehmen sollen, den Götterboten mit den verknoteten Schuhen. Ist mein persönlicher Versandrekord mit 8 Tagen, die Selbstabholung wäre in 4 Std. drin gewesen


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich konnte nix ausser dhl auswählen -.-
Sonst hätte ich den teuersten express von mir aus 24 std für 80 euro genommen -.-


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wie du gehst deinen Kumpel nutzen 
anständig bleiben


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Auf den war ja kein Verlass


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*


Uff,wollte es nicht laut AUSSPRECHEN:
Per google bildsuche hatte ich screens gefunden wo einige etappen übersprungen wurden
die etappe transport ins zielland wurde auch bei mir ausgelassen 



> Do, 14.06.12 10:43 Uhr
> LU
> Die Sendung hat das Import-Paketzentrum im Zielland verlassen.
> Do, 14.06.12 10:43 Uhr
> ...





7970 Ik komme !


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dann hast du ihn morgen Mittag Aber wehe du bist nicht at home...


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Ich muss aber ab 4 zur letzten mündlichen Prüfung fürs Abi 

<---


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Schriftliches Geschafft? Viel Glück!




> <---



Keine gute Idee


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ob geschafft weiss ich erst in ein paar wochen 

<--- Alternativlos


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> <--- Alternativlos


 Kannst dann aber keinen Pc zusammenbauen


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Aber zusammenbaumeln


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sollen wir den Pc dann neben dich hängen?


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das bloss nicht...Ich nehme ihn gerne


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Das bloss nicht...Ich nehme ihn gerne


 
Ich auch


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich auch


 Nein, das willst du gar nicht....Ok, ich die Graka, MoBo und CPU, du den Rest


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Nein, das willst du gar nicht....Ok, ich die Graka, MoBo und CPU, du den Rest


 
ja, das könnte dir so passen   den rest habe ich selbst bereits wudnerschön, aber die drei sachen wären bei mir upgradefähig


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Du kriegst den, nicht ich


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Lasst euch beim aufteilen meiner Sachen nicht von mir stören 

Menno,wenn die das nicht heute noch auf die lokalen lager verteilen kommts erst am montag 
Es sei denn luxemburg ist so klein dass es nur ein Lager gibt 

Ps: Die F5 teste nutzt sich übelst ab !


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich hab kein F5 Aufrüstset gefunden


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nachdem bei meinen Tastaturen nach einer Woche die F5-Taste die Grätsche gemacht hat, nutze ich dieses feine Tool hier : ReloadEvery für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

!
Bei mir fällt aber nix aus...
Die taste wird nur durch das aktualisieren der Sendungsverfolgung im Minutentakt abgenutzt


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wenn das Paket jetzt schon im Bearbeitungszentrum ist kannst du davon ausgehen dass du es Morgen bekommst.


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das Paket jetzt schon im Bearbeitungszentrum ist kannst du davon ausgehen dass du es Morgen bekommst.



... wenn man in Deutschland wohnt, schon.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

wieso, luxembourg hat doch maximal 2 lager


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wird in Luxemburg nicht sowieso alles zu Fuß zugestellt?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Softy schrieb:


> Wird in Luxemburg nicht sowieso alles zu Fuß zugestellt?


 
Ja das Land ist nicht sehr groß.


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Und das ist kein Off Topic??

Ne Aus allen viren krabbelnd, da passt mehr drauf


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Kleines Land - großer Wohlstand - kein Krieg - ICH ()
Passt 

Habe grade ne neue beschäftigung um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken 
Total fasznierend: Vram
Nachdem ich lange auf der 360 unterwegs war habe ich diesbezüglich nix mehr mitbekommen...
Dachte grade dass die 512m vonne 4850 doch noch so passen wenn mans nicht übertreibt...

Erfahrungsbericht VRAM-Usage aktueller Titel - ComputerBase Forum
Meine Fresse 
1.97 GB Vram Verbrauch  (crysis 2 + mod)
Bin ich froh wenn ich meine 3Gb Vram Graka habe 

Edit:wollte grade einen 512*512 texture mod in minecraft aktivieren und den vram messen.
Oo
Out of memory.
ich glaube aber eher dass das wegen dem normalen ram ist denn der war auch voll oo
Werden die riesen mengen daten  in den Ram oder in den Vram geladen?
oder ist es so dass sie in den vram geladen werden,dieser bei mir übergelaufen ist,daher weiteres in den ram geladen wurde der bei mir dann auch übergelaufen ist? (wtf satz )


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

bei minecraft wird die grafik von der cpu berechnet, deshalb ist dort auch alles im RAM.  (deshalb hat man da auch so nen verbrauch ...  bei mir 6GB nur für MC  )  ...


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wie dumm ist denn das? 
Wäre es nicht besser alles von der gpu berechnen zu lassen?
Sonst würde es doch keine Grafikkarte geben^^

allerdings zeigt mir das tool an dass unter mc 350+ vram belegt sind...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Wie dumm ist denn das?
> Wäre es nicht besser alles von der gpu berechnen zu lassen?
> Sonst würde es doch keine Grafikkarte geben^^


 

das liegt daran, dass minecraft nicht mit den großen spielen vergleichbar ist, sondern ein kleines java-plugin ist. 
alles in java läuft in einer virtuellen maschine. deshalb ist es so toll, dass nur die virtuellen maschinen für jedes OS  (windoof, apfel, android, symbian, linux, ...) entwickelt werden muss und dann ist jedes java programm auf jedem elektronischen gerät abspielbar. (prinzipiell ...)  
dummerweise ist die JVM (java virtual machine)  halt überhaupt nicht fürs zocken gedacht   sie ist nebenbei auch performance-mäßig grausig, da sie ja jedes mal ein eigenes betriebssystem lädt (auch wieder sehr grob erklärt), und daher kommt es, das ausgerechnet minecraft mehr ressourcen frisst als battlefield, crysis, gta, oder was auch immer ... 

und: minecraft wurde von einer privatperson geschrieben (hat sich kurz vor ende erst eine handvoll helfer geholt), nicht von einem studio aus vielen spezialisierten mitarbeitern   ich glaube an performance-verbesserung gibbet da GARNICHTS    außer den optifine mod ...  

tja, so kommt es, dass die graka chillt, während cpu und ram sich tot rechnen an virtueller maschine, programm und grafik


----------



## Nickles (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

--->   !!!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> --->   !!!


 

dein lieblingssmiley oder?  

ist aber auch echt einer der geilsten die ich je gesehen habe  

und passt immer an den unerwartetsten stellen


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> dein lieblingssmiley oder?
> 
> ist aber auch echt einer der geilsten die ich je gesehen habe



Finde ich auch  Daher ist das auch meine Lieblingsseite : World of Ugly


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wie geil ist die Seite denn?
Da tut sich nix
Ich will endlich in high end 
	
	



```
<img src="http://www.worldofugly.de/ugly/1067.png" alt=":ugly:">
```


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Du hast aber keine geduld grad mal 3 tage
aber danke bist unterhaltsam


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ey wie kriege ich die smilres rein?
Weder board,html,noch url funzt 

Du,es ging doch auch ums unterhaltsame 
Das mit der Ungeduld stimmt aber natürlich.
Und ab dem zeitpunkt der Bestellung sinds bis jetzt 11 Tage warten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

BBcodes wurde eingeschränkt oder Forum admin hat bestimmte Berechtigungen geändert für normale registrierte Nutzer.
Somit ist klar wer hier user test mit Bilder macht ist entweder Moderator oder angeheuerter Forenschreiber.
HTML ist auch aus.


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



> Fr, 15.06.12 09:36 Uhr
> LU
> Die Sendung wird im Zustell-Depot für die Zustellung vorbereitet.



Dann wird das heute doch nix mehr 

Traurig  :'(


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

<--- was bedeutet das wohl ?


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sieht gut aus  Schön, dass was voran geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Nicht vorran, auf geht es,und zwar das paket was ich eben grade erhalten habe 
Geil

Kam mit unterhändler nicht mit dhl selbst daher hat die sendungsverfolgung in der letzten etappe nicht mehr gefunzt...

Egal jetzt gibts high end powaa


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenschustern. Und spare nicht mit dem Bastelkleber


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



ein wenig wurde meine Idylle gestört...
Ich grade  glückselig am auspacken
Dring dring
Wtf?
WER WAGT ES MICH ZU STÖREN 
*Tür aufmach und grimmig dreinguck*
'Ja halloooo'
 wer bist du denne??ß Nervt mich net ey -.-
''Ja ik bin vom Bofrost und ich bring die Maiskolben die letztes mal gefehlt haben vorbei''
Maiskolben?
WTF

Maiskolben?
''6.95'' büdde
''muss ich det jetzt bezahlen odda was'#
''Jau''
Gedanken: Diesen großen moment für maiskolben im wert von 6 euro und 95 cent opfern?
Steck sie dir sonstwo hin 
Na gut dann halt...
Treppe raufgerauscht,uffe schnauze gefallen, jetzt tut mir alles weh 
So
1.2.3.4...
6.80 habe ich 
Wieso?
Wieso wusste ich dass das jetzt kommt?
WIESO?
Jaja dann such ich mal im familien kleingeld Lager
So 6.95 büddeschön [UND NUN HAU AB HIER]
Ich geh dann die kolben holen
[Wtf hattest doch genug zeit wo ich am Geldsuchen war]
...
[MACH HINNE]
So bitteschön
Danke - *tür zuknall*

Des war jetzt nicht erfunden,ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen 


---------------
UIII ist das geil 
Der graka spürt man alleine schon beim anschauen was da für ne Kraft drinne steckt Oo
Und beim anfassen erst.
Problem: Ich will nie wieder die high end rage einer Graka Generation verpassen
Einmal High end immer High end
Und ich habse noch net mal eingebaut xD!


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Immer diese Leute vom Bofrost..Kenn ich, bin grad beim zocken, kurz davor ijdn wichtiges um die Ecke zu bringen und dann klinegeln die

Berichte, wenns läuft


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jau tue ich 
Ps: Das mache ich dann aber im passenden Langzeittagebuch was ich grade wiederbelebt habe (link in der Signatur)


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

oh man das hier ist mit abstand der lustigste fred des forums glaube ich


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

HILFE

Bootmgr fehlt.
okay also vista cd rein.
blöde nur dass das mobo kein ide anschluss hat 

Wie kann ich mein dvd laufwerk anschließen


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Leute helft mir


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wenn Du nur einen IDE Brenner hast, kannst Du den gar nicht nutzen. Hast Du einen anderen Rechner zur Hand? Dann kannst Du Windows auf einen USB Stick ziehen und von dort aus installieren.


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das habe ich soeben erfolglos versucht
Use a Windows Repair Disc or USB Drive to Fix Your Broken PC [Updated] | Windows 7 Maintenance | Windows Tools, Help & Guides
OS WIRD NICHT GEFUNDEN
oooohh man


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Aber das war ne englische version oder so...
Kann mir jemand einen link zu ner gute vista32bit de recovery disk sagen?
ich komme mit all dem nimmer klar 
Oh mnn


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es Windows Vista nicht (legal ) zum runterladen.

Du kannst Windows 7 erstmal installieren, bis Du einen SATA-Brenner hast: 

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Und dann mit dem Tool hier auf den USB Stick ziehen: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Das kannst Du 30 Tage lang nutzen. (Oder auch bis zu 120 Tagen verlängern: Windows7 Testzeit verlngern 3mal -> 120 Tage)


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Okay,ich hoffe das geht ich hab schon Trànen in den augen.
WICHTIG: Als ich nach hause kam war der bildschirm bereits schwarz und da stand schon das von bootmgr!
Ich dachte mir machste das später was auch immer das ist und baust erstmal die neuen teile rein...
Es war also vor dem  Umbau...

Ich versuche dann jetzt mal windows 7 obwohl ich das Gefühl habe dass es nicht funzen wird -.-

Wieo geht immer alles schief was ich tue


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Im bios die richtige HDD auswählen
So vista


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Natèrlich habe ich die richtige hdd ausgewählt.
hab eh die beiden anderen abgeklemmt um weitere Fehlerquellen zu vermeiden

Wird das installieren on win7 mit sicherheit funzen ? :S

Ich bin so nervös ich geh bald an nem herzinfarkt drauf oo
38 minuten bis download ende  :S:S:S:S:S

Was mache ich eigentlich wenn das nicht funktioniert (ja strick,ist klar, aber was sonst noch?  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Frag Skully und Mulder. War vielleicht die falsche Platte zuerst in der Bootreihenfolge?


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

NEEIN
Also doch aber die habe ich rausgahauen und danach F11 und dann manuell von der platte mit vista aber es funzt nicht

Download dauert noch 25 minuten und ich gehe ein vor ungeduld

was is der nàchste schritt falls win7 nicht funzt? :O

Win7 ist gedownloadedet und wird mithilfe des tools auf den stick transferiert.
ic habe ANGST


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Es geht es geht hölle es geht


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wenn ich was vorschlage, funktioniert es immer   Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Onkeldieter (16. Juni 2012)

Fotos!!


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das Problem gabs auch bei mir...Oder ne Linux Live CD nutzen??

Bald ist der galgen wieder da


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oo
So die beiden anderen festplatten angeklemmt...
Bei der einen mein installationsverzeichniss gelöscht,kann ja nicht mehr funzen.
Kurz vor dem léschen des Installationsverzeichnisses des 2ten wollte ich Spaßeshalber schaun wies nicht funzt.
Also doom 3 starten.


das funzt.
AAAHHH
Hàtte ich nur das andere Install verzeichniss nicht bereits geléscht 
Aber wie kann das sein?
Installiert programm kénnen doch jetzt nicht mehr funktionieren Oo

Oder auch net. Crysis warhead hingegen startet nicht -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Oo
> So die beiden anderen festplatten angeklemmt...
> Bei der einen mein installationsverzeichniss gelöscht,kann ja nicht mehr funzen.
> Kurz vor dem léschen des Installationsverzeichnisses des 2ten wollte ich Spaßeshalber schaun wies nicht funzt.
> ...



Du schreibst in Rätseln, drückt da etwa der Strick am Hals etwas


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Is auch egal.

Bin grade total geflippt 

Altes system: mittlere einstellungen bei bfbc2 30 fps
so jetzt wirds absolut überkrass Oo
Alles auf maximum aber noch kein aa/af
150-180 FPS!
BEI 70 PROZENT GPU AUSLASTUNG xD!
boaaaaaaahhhhhh TOTAAAAAL Geil!

Son geiler scheiss ich spinne Oo

CCC scheint bei bgbc2 nicht zu greifen 
Ati tray tools startet nicht,google bestàtigt das weil die neueste version von ende 2011 ist -.-
alternativen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsKvAxrAAto


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich denke jetzt funzt es.
vram verbrauch hat sich verdoppelt.
Catalyst alles auf max 800mb bram 99% auslastung 40-50 fps
minimum 33 Oo
SPIELBAR


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

 *will auch* brauchs aber nicht


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

DOch du brauchst es


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wozu? Für Gothic3 und etwas spamme reicht mein TZeil


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Okay gotic 3 ist so verbuggt da ist es egal mit was man spielt,es failt so oder so.

UPDATE 
Crysis 2
D3d9
Alles auf ultra
70-140 Fps 
Ich mein,boah ist das der hammer 


Aber wo finde ich ingame aa und af???


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Im Teiber einstellen?

Mit dem letzten Patch läuft es ganz gut


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ah okay dann gibts kein ingame.
Habe mich gewundert,dachte einen moment lang bei ultra wàre kantenglàttung enthalten da ich kaum kanten finden konnte Oo

Zu den temps:
cpu: 47-51 grad max at last.
Okay so?
Ist der hyper tx3 evo

Graka macht mir sorgen.
Lüfter dreht nur bis 42% auf,temps gehen bis 75 grad at last.

Alles okay oder muss ich was machen?

Edit:
DX11 alles auf ultra
uiuiui vram verbrauch +40% von 1gb auf 1.4 Gb Oo
Nie unter 50 FPS 

So,ich glaube das high res texture pack wird den rechner jetzt in die Knie zwingen!


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Yipie 
So 3 weiter 4gb ram module sidn im einkaufswagen 
Seltsamerweise hat das hi res texture pack keine auswirkungen auf die performance 
Nur dass jetzt fast 1.9 GB im Vram sind 
Ansonsten 60 fps average und 47 minimum


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

schmeiß in crysis 2 mal directX 11  und die highres-texturen rein, alles auf ultra, und dann erzähl mal wies läuft. ich schaffe es da so auf +- 30fps  bei den anspruchsvolleren stellen ...


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hatte ich schon 50-100 fps  Minimum FPS 47
Dx11-ultra-hi res texturen


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

*will immer noch haben*


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

welche einstellungen kannst du denn flüssig spielen?


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Bei Gothic3: Alles auf High, FullHD, DownSamplingn (Gabs das 2006 schon) muss ich mal gucken, macht 1(Beim Laden)-55FPS, Gefechte laufen so mit 45-50


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

falls das an mich war:  mit ultra, highres und DX11  packt meien graka das so grade eben, läuft hauptsächlich flüssig, hat aber an und an framedrops. und wenige stellen, wo sehr viel zu tun ist  werden leicht ruckelig ... meist spiel ich trotzdem so, mit >20% übertaktung packt sies dann


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Es war an mich, glaub ich

@Stryke7. Welches Game?


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Stryke-du hast doch nur einen Gb vram,eingeladen werden aber 1.9
Du müsstest doch totalen speicher lag haben oder??


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Menno 
Natèrlich funzt wieder was nicht.
weder nexuix noch fear 3 starten,beide aufgrund des fehlens von d3ddx11_43.dll
Google hat mir zu einem Neustart geraten,das habe ich getan und das problem besteht weiterhin 
Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



coroc schrieb:


> Es war an mich, glaub ich
> 
> @Stryke7. Welches Game?


 

aso    immernoch crysis2


ja, nur 1GB VRAM ...  aber weitere 3GB vom normalen RAM glaube ich   da gibts ja massig zu holen ...   außerdem hab ich noch nur einen monitor, da geht das so grade noch. 


@nickles problem:  directX neu installieren?


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

aber wo finde ich das zum download,ich checks einfach nicht 
Zudem funzen doch zb crysis 3 und bfbc2 noch Oo

Hab grade was installiert,als directx installiert werden sollte schlug das fehl
create process schlug fehl code  740



Jetzt directx direkt & einzeln als damin installieren...
Scheint zu funzen 

EDIT:FUNZT!


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

3Dmark Vantage 
25.932Points
30.502 Graphics score
17.891 CPU Score


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Mach mal hier mit  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Wieso bist du nur auf dem 6. Platz?


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso bist du nur auf dem 6. Platz?



Ja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde  

Aber immer noch besser als gar nicht mitmachen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde
> 
> Aber immer noch besser als gar nicht mitmachen


 
Das schlimme ist ja ich mache nur dann mit wenn ich auch sicher den 1. Platz erreiche.
Ich erreiche ihn aber nicht.   
Ich brauche dringend noch eine GTX 690 damit ich den Thron erobern kann.


----------



## Nickles (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Habs mir überlegt,mache aber nicht weils 1) viel arbeit ist 2)ich sowieso nicht auf Platz 1 komme 

The drakness 2 im ccc outmaxed 45-80 FPS 
Geil!


----------



## Nickles (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

So,ich denke wird sind hier jetzt weitesgehend vorerst Fertig 
Möchte  mich noch mal bei allen bedanken die hier mitgemacht haben 

Ps: Ich mache mich jetzt auf die Jagd nach Texture Packs


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Alles klar, viel Spaß noch beim Zocken und benchen


----------



## Nickles (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Mist hatte vwergessen noch bei temps nachzufragen:
20 min Prim95 49-53Grad celsius @ 3.3 GHZ
(und nein ich habe nix OC, das muss dieses boost feature von intel sein odda wie das heisst)
Okay so oder muss ich lànger als 20 min laufen lassen?

Habe jetzt grade auch mein Lüfter+hdd cage+schrauben+staubschutzfilter erhalten und eingebaut


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Die Temperaturen sind schon OK, bis 70°C ist völlig unbedenklich 

20 Minuten Prime reicht aus. Oder 3 Minuten Core Damage CPU Stress Tester


----------



## Nickles (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Okay dann noch furmark 12 minuten 78 grad dürfte auch okay sein


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ist das die HD7970 im Referenzdesign?


----------



## Nickles (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Jawoll


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hast Du genug Oropax?  

Die Temperaturen sind OK


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

öhm,ich glaube ich seh nicht recht
Test Geforce GTX 680 OC vs. Radeon HD 7970 OC: Duell am Rande des Möglichen
standard speicher takt 2750 mhz.
Meine làuft aber immer auf 1375 (gpu-z CCC)
Was soll das denn jetzt? 
Und auto OC im CCC funzt auch net -.-

seltsam dass es genau das doppelte ist...
übrigens das OC ist ja echt linear Oo
unigine Bernch
at stock vs 1030/1400
Score 1319 --> 1441
Fps 52.4 -->57.4
Min 10.4 --> 22.0 
Max 141.2 --> 149.8



1125/1500 ein paar sekunden unigin --> Fail


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das ist halt bei manchen Karten so, dass beim RAM relativ wenig OC möglich ist. Das ist halt Pech. 

Mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst Du die RAM-Spannung erhöhen, da musst Du aber vorsichtig vorgehen. Sonst Bääääääääääämm


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Grade ging die grafik total inn arsch, denke das liegt aber an dem verdammten downsampling tool -.-


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eins nach dem anderen ausprobieren, also erstmal OC und dann Downsampling. Beides gleichzeitig ist schwierig


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Downsampling ist fèr mich geschichte -. -


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Du gibst aber schnell auf  Schade, denn die Bildqualität mit DS ist schon deutlich besser


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Also bei mir wird das nur eins unter Ds besser, das Schwarz --- weil ich dann nur blackscreens habe


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird das nur eins unter Ds besser, das Schwarz --- weil ich dann nur blackscreens habe


 
Immerhin etwas


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Etwas weniger (alles andere fehlt)


----------



## Nickles (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Und wieder....

AUFRüSTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin wieder voll aufm Trip - michs hat erwischt. 

Der HWV 
Fèr alle die den nicht kennen,der Begriff stammt aus dem e-rauchen-forum (oder zumindest bin ich dort zuerst,bzw nur dort auf den begriff gestoßen)
Bedeutet Haben-will-virus 

Also ich tue jetzt ne Netzwerk karte von Hama einbauen die ich für meinen VPN Zugang bei hideway brauche.
Desweiteren kommt noch Sound Blaster Audigy SE rein.
Beide waren im vorherigen Pc, habe ich aber nich direkt eingebaut um eventuelle Fehlerquellen zu vermeiden...

Nur,ich finde nirgends einen Treiber zu der Karte 
weder bei creative.de noch per google Oo
Echt,ich schreibe das hier nicht aus Faulheit!!!

Und weiterhin...
Erfülle ich den mehrfach geäußerten Wunsch nach mehr Ram...
Da ich bei Caseking eh noch viel Kleinzeug bestellen will passt es dort den Ram zu bestellen anstatt einzeln bei Hardwareversand...
Spart 9.99 Euro Versandkosten 
Nun das problem.
Bei Caseking gibts den RAM schon aber nicht einzeln sondern mindestens im 2er pack.
Istr es möglich 3 Stèck zu installieren?
Laufen die 3 dann im single channel modus oder 2 im Dual und einer im Single? 

Danke schonmal  (das L durch E ersetzen  )

Edit: habe den treiber jetzt doch 

Edit2: okay,der treiber fèr die Hama NT Karte wird definitiv zu einem Problem http://www.hama.de/portal/action*2598/articleId*91825
Für windows 95/98/nt4


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Also ich würde entweder 2 Riegel oder 4 Riegel einbauen.

Wegen des Treibers kannst Du mal schauen, welcher Chip auf der Karte verbaut ist (sieht aus wie Realtek ), und dann hier mal suchen: page special drivers, firmwares, bios, utilitaires, ect...


----------



## Nickles (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*


mal schaun

UPDATE

Ich hab den besten PAPA der welt 
einer der mitdenkt und auf meine Bedürfnisse eingeht
Ich höre ne zweite Stimme neben der Putzfrau 
Höh?
okay ich geh mal schaun

Oha,was machst du denn hier,musst du nicht arbeiten?
Doch doch.
Und weiter?
Habe mir kurz freigenommen um was zu kaufen
Was ist denn so wichtig dass er sich deswegen freinimmt 
Ich: okay wo steht der neue Audi 
Hàh?
Nix vergiss es 
Zieht er was aus ner Tüte.

ooohhhh 
Ein Samsung SATA Laufwerk für mich 
Pappa FTW!


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

So einen will ich auch haben


----------



## Nickles (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Tja Tja


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Egal, ich würde hier nur noch noch wichtige Aktualieseierungen reinmachen, und den Rest ins TB


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

klasse papa hast du  


nimm doch direkt 3 neue RAM-riegel  

sonst laufen sie im single-channel, da triple-channel afaik nur von MB mit 6 ram-bänken utnerstützt wird. 


übrigens: das ständige erweitern der neuen hardware kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor  ich werde auch immer ärmer


----------



## Nickles (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Das mit den 3 neuen geht ja nicht weil die nur 2er packs habe

Installiere grade crysis warhead...
Boah ist der langsam -.-
Kann man irgendwo schauen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit das teil da àh arbeitet (?)
Also x XX


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

hmm, wie hast du dann einen einzelnen bekommen ?!  irgendwo, spätestens bei ebay, gibts einen einzelnen für dich


----------



## Nickles (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Bei hardwareversand.de


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

du hast  einen 4GB riegel corair vengeance  (nicht low profile) mit 1600mhz richtig?

als obs den nicht einzeln gäbe ?!




guck was onkel stryke da für dich hat  

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1600/781774/?

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...SM48/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340219567&sr=8-3


wie wärs hiermit?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600...t+Corsair+Vengeance+DDR3+1600+MHz+CL9.article
dann hast du vier


----------



## Nickles (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Geht ja drum dass ich bei caseking bestellen will um nicht 2 mal versandkosten zahlen zu müssen x)
Muss da eh was bestellen...

Darum gehts ja


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Corsair Vengeance Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 4GB


----------



## Nickles (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ICH BIN EIN VOLLIDIOT.

Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> ICH BIN EIN VOLLIDIOT.
> 
> Danke


 
du arbeitest bei microsoft ?!


----------



## Nickles (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Vielleicht bin ich doch keiner.
Denn das ist nicht der den ich habe -.-
Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Corsair Vengeance LP Series Black DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8GB Kit
den habe ich...

Oder bin ich doch ein idiot und der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist nur dass der eine Low profile ist und der andere nicht? 

Oder doch nicht xD!
Da gibts einen unterschied.
Cl9 --> Cl8

100% sicher dass die miteinander kompatibel sind?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...engeance-Series-DDR3-1600-CL9-4GB::18980.html
Jetzt cl9 wieder Oo
Sorry ich schalt ab --> überlastung

das hier muss mir einer erklàren
1 riegel http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...engeance-Series-DDR3-1600-CL9-4GB::18980.html
25.90

2riegel http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ance-Series-DDR3-1600-CL9-8GB-Kit::18949.html
52.90

25.9*2=51.8

also 2 einzeln kaufen ist billiger als ein 2 er pack.
öhm???


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Ja, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der eine Heatspreader hat, und der andere nicht.

Die haben doch beide die gleichen Latenzen mit CL9?  Die passen schon zusammen


----------



## Nickles (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

am gènstigsten wird mich einmal das LP doppelpack Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Corsair Vengeance LP Series Black DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8GB Kit und einen einzelnen normalen,so okay?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

8GB reichen völlig aus zum spielen. Mehr RAM ist nur z.B. für aufwändige Videobearbeitung sinnvoll.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ja, der heat-spreader ist eigentlich egal  


das mit der preispolitik ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen  



aber zur optik: 3LP und ein hoher sehen ******* aus   funktioniert aber. 


der einzelne scheint echt schwer zu bekommen zu sein, HWV hat ihn auch nicht im lager.

aber alternate: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1600/989084/? 

falls du dich dazu durchringen kannst, da zu kaufen   ist dafür aber mit 30€ für 4gb nicht besonders günstig ...


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oder Du kaufst hier 3 Riegel versandkostenfrei: http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...N=B004CRSM4S&linkCode=asm&smid=A1AB36D50RYJL7


----------



## Nickles (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Nee,es gibt einen nicht LP von CK.
8Gb sind dann erstmal genug und ich muss ja auch auf die Finanzen achten


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

auch sinnvoll.

die preise sollen in nächster zeit wieder etwas anziehen, aber vermutlich bleibts auch dann noch günstig. kannst also auch jederzeit später noch mehr kaufen


----------



## Nickles (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Back from Lloret de mar...

ABI GESCHAFFT 
Nix nachexamen oder sonst irgendwas 

Im awesome 

übrigens, bestellt bei CK
Anzahl:	Artikel:	Arikel-Nr.:	Einzelpreis:	Preis:
1 x  	Alumino Fan Filter 92mm - silver	ZUST-008	2,50 EUR*	2,50 EUR*
1 x  	Fan Guard Classic 120mm - silver	LUSG-006	1,90 EUR*	1,90 EUR*
4 x  	InLine Lüfterschrauben 4 Stück - black	ZUTH-026	0,69 EUR*	2,76 EUR*
4 x  	Feser Antivibrations-Rahmen für 120mm-Lüfter - black	WAZU-167	4,90 EUR*	19,60 EUR*
1 x  	Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm	LUXT-011	7,90 EUR*	7,90 EUR*
1 x  	Aerocool Touch-1000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 5,25 Zoll	LULS-170	27,90 EUR*	27,90 EUR*
3 x  	BitFenix 3-Pin Verlängerung 60cm - sleeved white/white	ZUAD-191	4,90 EUR*	14,70 EUR*
1 x  	Corsair Vengeance Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 4GB

mail: Anti vib teile nicht mehr verfègbar ( grrr  )
ersetzt durch kabelbinderzeugs hrhr


----------



## coroc (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Meinen Glückwunsch  Du kannst dir auch Ante Vibteile aus so Schaumstofffolie basteln


----------



## Nickles (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Rückmeldung: am Dienstag das 2te Ram teil verbaut, läuft sofort keine Probleme 
Habe grade die Blog Funktion entdeckt.
Schaut mal rein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/nickles/1417-i-3-multicore.html


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Klingt gut 

Wann gibt es neue Bilder?


----------



## Nickles (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

War zu faul 
Gibt aber noch ne story.
Lüftersteuerung nach einbau und erstem einschalten durchgeschmort Oo


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oh. Welche war das?

Mir ist vor 2 Wochen auch die Scythe Kaze Master Ace abgeraucht


----------



## Nickles (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Aero cool touch-1000
Man hatte ich ne Panik dass mir der ganze rechner abbrennt Oo


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Echt Jetzt ein Feuer mit flammen, bitte hab Fotos


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

ohja, mir ist im benchen bei 40% OC  auch mal die lüftersteuerung verendet, und alle lüfter gingen auf einmal auf minimale drehzahl rutner ....  so schnell hab ich noch nie den netzschalter umgelegt    dsa teil wäre sonst in 20 sekunden überhitzt


----------



## Nickles (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

LöL 

Ich müsste mich jetzt auch mal um Windows 7 kümmern.
Das läuft ja bald ab^^
Wie soll ich das denne anstellen?
Kann ich einfach jet ding hier kaufen Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM inkl. Service Pack 1 [Neueste Version]: Amazon.de: Software und dann den Key eingeben oder woot? 

Villeicht kaufe ich mir auch gleich nomma 8 gb ram weil 8 sind doch nicht so viel wie gedacht
7 gb auslastung im Desktop


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Hier wäre es noch günstiger. Mit der Eingabe des Keys müßte es so klappen


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Oder Du verlängerst den Testzeitraum : Windows7 Testzeit verlngern 3mal -> 120 Tage


----------



## Nickles (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

lol die anzeige issin der aktuellen chip drinne


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

7GB RAM last Was hast du alles am laufen, ich Vista im Höchstfall max 4GB Ram auslastung. bei backup und virenscan (komplettscan) max out, liegt aber eher am antivirus Programm.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> lol die anzeige issin der aktuellen chip drinne



Wer liest denn Chip?


----------



## coroc (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> lol die anzeige issin der aktuellen chip drinne


 
Was? Du Liest chip

Ich hab für den Rechner meiner Oma einen von denen Windows 7 professional 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software genommen


----------



## Nickles (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

1)7gb ram
Hauptsächlich 2 freearc kompressionen auf ultra.

2)Wieso nicht?

3)Diese version ist aber ohne key


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*



Nickles schrieb:


> 3)Diese version ist aber ohne key



Bei jeder legal gekauften Windows Version ist ein Key dabei. Du musst Windows ggf. (kostenlos) telefonisch aktivieren, das ist alles.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

7GB  ist echt heftig    naja, noch sind die preise ja nicht so hoch, wie wärs mit ner erweiterung auf 16GB ?   wenn du es jemals schaffst, die zu füllen, schick ich dir ein paket kekse ...


----------



## Nickles (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Update:
HABE GRADE WIN7 HOME PREMIUM OEM 64bit bekommen (amazon)
Aktivierung hat gefunzt


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Schön. Was steht jetzt an?


----------



## Nickles (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Eigentlich nix mher oder? 
Hab noch ne 2 TB externe FP bestellt - heute angekommen 

Zudem historischer Tag heute,ich beuge mich Steam - nach all den Jahren gehts nimmer anders :"(


----------



## coroc (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

Japp, welches Game ist schuld?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

wobei ich steam gar nicht so schlecht finde. abgesehen davon, dass es ab und an bugs hat, dank denen man dann halt mal alles neu isntallieren darf ...   aber sonst gehts eigentlich. und steam-sale ist legendär  letztens skyrim für 25€ zB


----------



## anderon (3. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

servus 
der thread is genial  hat mir ca 1 1/2 stunden gute laune gebracht und was zum lachen hatte ich auch (hab zurzeit nix zu tun ... ferien XD)
und wie schaffst dus 7gb ram auszulasten  des schaff ich nur mit meinem minecraft server


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warten an ich will endlich mein neues netzteil haben isn p10 mit 550 W ( schneller amazon schneller <.<)
WTF warum isses so früh  in den ferien schlaf ich normal bis 11 
und steam is garnet mal schlecht find die aktionen von denen super


PS: ich bin müde


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

der nächste hoffnungslose pc-junkie 

für dich:


----------



## anderon (4. August 2012)

*AW: Bisschen Aufrüsten - könnt ihr experten bitte nochmal kurz checken ob alles passt ?*

KAFFE DDDD 
danke^^
und jeeeeeeeej mein Netzteil is gekommen  
habs gleich eingebaut und es läuft *_* (man des hat vielleicht lang gedauert des verkabeln (wollts diesmal aber ordentlich haben)) 
und ich konnt endlich die neue grafikkarte reintun  konnt se davor nich reinmachn weil mir sonst mein nt durchgeschmort wär 
des is zur zeit noch ne hd 4870 (die ich aber geschenkt bekommen hab ) wird im oktober wahrscheinlich ne sapphire 7870 oc


----------

